# Dump This No Confict Forum



## Lee H Sternberg

I think this silly "no confict" forum set up for people scared of getting beat up. I've taken my share of abuse here. I blow off the nut cases and learn a bit from the valuable sources. We all have that choice.

When someone says I only want to hear warm and fuzzy stuff put in warm and fuzzy response posts I go WTF.


----------



## James Downey

Lee H Sternberg said:


> I think this silly "no confict" forum set up for people scared of getting beat up. I've taken my share of abuse here. I blow off the nut cases and learn a bit from the valuable sources. We all have that choice.
> 
> When someone says I only want to hear warm and fuzzy stuff put in warm and fuzzy response posts I go WTF.


 
I know, I know... I get sick and tired of voluntarily coming and using a completely free service, offered for my enjoyment and education...and when the person(s) who pays for everything and does all the work runs it they want I go WTF.


----------



## rick smith

Working Terrier Forum ??
Working Transvestite Forum ??
Working Theologians Forum ?? 
WTF ??
wtf is WTF .... gimme a hint; i'm slow


----------



## Thomas Barriano

rick smith said:


> Working Terrier Forum ??
> Working Transvestite Forum ??
> Working Theologians Forum ??
> WTF ??
> wtf is WTF .... gimme a hint; i'm slow


Rick

"What the Fuk" Are you serious?


----------



## rick smith

abolutely ... i am 1000% clueless what it is if it is a forum and not a joke
.... keep in mind i live under a japanese rock


----------



## susan tuck

jeeez louise, who pissed in your cheerios, Lee????!!!!! If you don't like the "no conflict" section, then don't read it and it won't get your panties twisted. Good grief, buddy!
:lol::lol::lol:


----------



## Thomas Barriano

rick smith said:


> abolutely ... i am 1000% clueless what it is if it is a forum and not a joke
> .... keep in mind i live under a japanese rock


Is that a step up or down from living in a cardboard box in Scotland?


----------



## mike finn

James Downey said:


> I know, I know... I get sick and tired of voluntarily coming and using a completely free service, offered for my enjoyment and education...and when the person(s) who pays for everything and does all the work runs it they want I go WTF.


 Are you really going to suck up to the people that run the forum? You can not help it can you? lol. I bet your something else at work. Does the word condesending mean any thing to you? :grin:


----------



## James Downey

mike finn said:


> Are you really going to suck up to the people that run the forum? You can not help it can you? lol. I bet your something else at work. Does the word condesending mean any thing to you? :grin:


Your off the Christmas card list.


----------



## Bob Scott

With all the forums on the WDF I really don't understand why someone would read one they seem to absolutely hate. :-k 
That makes as much sense to me as NOT putting someone you think is an idiot on your "ignore" list.


----------



## Lee H Sternberg

Bob Scott said:


> With all the forums on the WDF I really don't understand why someone would read one they seem to absolutely hate. :-k
> That makes as much sense to me as NOT putting someone you think is an idiot on your "ignore" list.


I can't help myself! I hate Madonna but I watched the halftime show.:-D


----------



## Howard Gaines III

Could it have come from the 24/7 violation of WDF rules and the mods got tired of all the drama?](*,)


----------



## Chris McDonald

Lee H Sternberg said:


> I think this silly "no confict" forum set up for people scared of getting beat up. I've taken my share of abuse here. I blow off the nut cases and learn a bit from the valuable sources. We all have that choice.
> 
> When someone says I only want to hear warm and fuzzy stuff put in warm and fuzzy response posts I go WTF.


This is great, there are a lot more warm and fuzzy threads here recently. What can we do Lee other than just log in and read less. Vicky Dickey has been wrighting a lot of hallmark cards on here combine that with Metro James who sets of your gaydar but has a wife as a front it is a bit different than a few years ago. It’s a happier place. I got to admit I do read Vicys threads… there almost not even real, good for her. As for James…… we do need someone in the Coast Guard? 
Once you reach your gayism limit for the day just log out and email Jeff O for man talk.


----------



## Chris McDonald

Lee H Sternberg said:


> I can't help myself! I hate Madonna but I watched the halftime show.:-D


You don’t like watching dinosaurs showing leg?


----------



## Thomas Barriano

Chris McDonald said:


> You don’t like watching dinosaurs showing leg?


Chris,

We have to quit agreeing so much. It isn't doing either of our reputations any good 
As if Madonna isn't bad enough. We have endless Whitney Houston tributes and "reports" to look forward to now :-(
Come on, she was a washed up coke head who over sang most of the time.


----------



## rick smith

Thomas paints a pic for me :
"Rick......"What the Fuk" Are you serious? 

believe it or not, Thomas; i didn't even get it when you wrote it out !!!
but i FINALLY figured out my problem ....
it's not that i live under a rock, it's that i can't read :-(
- even dumber than a senior moment or a brain fart :-(

when i read "i go", i actually thought it meant go (move) somewhere, like go to a different forum than this one, rather than "i say to myself".... "whatheFk", so belay my last regarding the sarcastic definitions of WTF 

....... slinking away in a low crawl w/ my tail tucked between my legs, and I hereby promise to STFU and think before i ask dumb Q's


----------



## Randy Allen

If this is what passes for wit. Then youz guys have asnwered your own question about wtf is going on.


----------



## brad robert

Chris McDonald said:


> This is great, there are a lot more warm and fuzzy threads here recently. What can we do Lee other than just log in and read less. Vicky Dickey has been wrighting a lot of hallmark cards on here combine that with Metro James who sets of your gaydar but has a wife as a front it is a bit different than a few years ago. It’s a happier place. I got to admit I do read Vicys threads… there almost not even real, good for her. As for James…… we do need someone in the Coast Guard?
> Once you reach your gayism limit for the day just log out and email Jeff O for man talk.


Gayest post ever! ManTalk ?


----------



## maggie fraser

I think the thread posters in the Non Conflict zone should be banned from the lounge and their account stamped to warn other members ! :razz:


----------



## Lee H Sternberg

maggie fraser said:


> I think the thread posters in the Non Conflict zone should be banned from the lounge and their account stamped to warn other members ! :razz:


And as further punishment their numerical post count should go back to zero so they can never rise above "ANKLE BITER".:lol:


----------



## maggie fraser

Lee H Sternberg said:


> And as further punishment their numerical post count should go back to zero so they can never rise above "ANKLE BITER".:lol:


Make 'em wear a Big badge ! :lol:


----------



## Chris McDonald

brad robert said:


> Gayest post ever! ManTalk ?


 
It was Sarcasm


----------



## Howard Gaines III

Lee H Sternberg said:


> And as further punishment their numerical post count should go back to zero so they can never rise above "ANKLE BITER".:lol:


 ...now that's some funny stuff!


----------



## Chris McDonald

Thomas Barriano said:


> Chris,
> 
> We have to quit agreeing so much. It isn't doing either of our reputations any good
> As if Madonna isn't bad enough. We have endless Whitney Houston tributes and "reports" to look forward to now :-(
> Come on, she was a washed up coke head who over sang most of the time.


 
We will have to make the next disagreement mean, real mean :smile:


----------



## Connie Sutherland

Chris McDonald said:


> We will have to make the next disagreement mean, real mean :smile:




Don't bother. We can feel the love. :mrgreen: We know it's there.


----------



## maggie fraser

Connie Sutherland said:


> Don't bother. We can feel the love. :mrgreen:


Can't we just,,, they're trying sooooo hard to fall out ! Those boys will be gettin themselves a badge next if they ain't careful. :smile:


----------



## Chris McDonald

Ha you two are pretty funny….. for women.


----------



## maggie fraser

Chris McDonald said:


> Ha you two are pretty funny….. for women.


Hey Chris.....


----------



## Chris McDonald

Ha, thats good


----------



## Don Turnipseed

Chris McDonald said:


> Ha, thats good


Son goes to his father one day, very serious, and asks, "Dad, who did I get my intelligence from, you or mom?" Dad looks at his son and said, "Son, you must have gotten it from your mom because I still have mine!"


----------



## maggie fraser

Don Turnipseed said:


> Son goes to his father one day, very serious, and asks, "Dad, who did I get my intelligence from, you or mom?" Dad looks at his son and said, "Son, you must have gotten it from your mom because I still have mine!"


How many conversations have we had on here about genetics ?????????


----------



## vicki dickey

I just returned form an AKC trial this weekend-Zak took a third place in Rally Excellant B and earned his RE title-yeah!!... but back to this. I found out my thread on the non conflict forum concerning my "connection" problem with Indy left Lee unable to respond as he would like. Well here I am Lee let me have it I can take it.
I also find out that Chris thinks I am the Hallmark card writer and I will take that as a compliment so thank you Chris. In my defense I see no reason to be mean, sarcastic or unkind to people I do not know and have only read a few sentences of their thoughts, or problems or ideas. I like to keep an open mind and not make a judgement on anyone I know little about A lot of people on this forum have a wealth of information to share on dogs and dog training and I am happy to be able to tap some of it. There are vets, trainers and people on here who have worked and dealt with many different breeds, dispostions, health,training problems and their solutions and I am sure all of us can use some help sometime. And I am sure all of this can be shared on here without rude comments or negativity. IF the non conflict forum is the place to find that help without the sass then its the forum that is most appealing to me. So I defend the non conflict forum. And to end this in my Hallmark Card tradition there are enough conflict between people in this world lets use this forum to show dog people are above all of that shit.


----------



## maggie fraser

_" So I defend the non conflict forum. And to end this in my Hallmark Card tradition there are enough conflict between people in this world lets use this forum to show dog people are above all of that shit."_

You are having a laff aren't you ?? Lovely sentiment which I am sure both Lee and Chris will share with you.


----------



## Lee H Sternberg

Vicki - Congrats on your AKC event. Take this from a old guy. I've learned as much about life including dogs from the negative crap as I have from the positive stuff. People can be negative w/o being crude. The is absolutely nothing at all wrong with conflict as long as it is handled properly. 

That's life. Listen to all sides of an issue. Buck up, sister.


----------



## vicki dickey

If the negative remarks are made in a constructive manner without crudity they can have their value Lee.
But we all know that sometimes things get a wee bit out of hand on here. Some of us prefer to ask a question or share an opinion without the threat of being ridiculed or made to feel foolish and the non conflict forum lets us do that. 
I find I am more likely to give more thought to the ideas worded in a positive manner and quickly dismiss those negative words as not worthy of my time or attention. Add rude remarks, sarcasim or silly remarks and why would anyone take it seriously. 






































w


----------



## Nicole Stark

vicki dickey said:


> ... made to feel foolish and the non conflict forum lets us do that.


Vicki, no one can make you feel that way without your permission. I think the possibility exists that this is where your comfort zone may be. Fair enough if that's the case. Me? I want whatever it is given to me straight. I am of the opinion that ultimately one gets what they make themselves available to receive (friendship, love, change, truth, etc). Sometimes considerable growth can be achieved through a bit of healthy conflict.


----------



## Lee H Sternberg

Vicki - I feel bad for someone so timid they feel the need to try to shield themselves from ever getting their feelings hurt.

I hope you think a bit about Nicole's statements.


----------



## Lee H Sternberg

BTW Vicki - We're having a conflict right now. You seem to be doing fine with it. \\/


----------



## vicki dickey

LOL The words you use or do not use when writing a thread can be misconstrued or misunderstood. I wrote that " Some of us prefer to ask a question or share an opinion without the threat of being ridiculed or made to feel foolish and the non conflict forum lets us do that." By using the word "us" I included myself by mistake and two people jumped on those words saying I am giving permission to people to make me feel whatever and that I am timid,shy and so on. So thats okay- my mistake -and so I just shrug my shoulders. SO when you use the non conlict forum you avoid this type of response directed at you when all you wanted was some dog advice not a personal attack. It also avoids having to read and write a number of responses that has nothing to do with the dog problem or advice you are looking for in the first place. Yet you feel you must write them to defend yourself and as I am writing this I wonder why but you do. Now I think I will finish my morning coffee and go out and play with the dogs as I scoop poop. Its going to snow today in St Peters MO-2 to 4 inches-and I am looking forward to a snowball fight with the dogs later this afternoon. Our first real snow of the winter.


----------



## Nicole Stark

vicki dickey said:


> SO when you use the non conlict forum you avoid this type of response directed at you when all you wanted was some dog advice not a personal attack.


Right. You'll get no argument from me on that. What you also do is shield yourself from the possibility that someone is going to tell it to you straight which may not necessarily involve a personal attack but words that may present a strongly conflicting point of view. 

The good news is that you are free to post wherever you like. Just as I am free to use the IGNORE feature within this forum to filter the type of discussions/topics I do or do not want to read.


----------



## vicki dickey

Quote "What you also do is shield yourself from the possibility that someone is going to tell it to you straight which may not necessarily involve a personal attack but words that may present a strongly conflicting point of view. "

In asking a question or asking for help I am not presenting a point of view so I do not see why a personal attack is necessary nor do I see why the answer cant be told to me "straight". If I am doing something incorrect with the dog and the writer feels they have to attack my thinking or my actions it can be worded in a constructive manner verses an attack mode and save a lot of threads.

In short I think questions should be answered in an informative manner without taking cheap shots at the people who asked them or the other people who answered them. I am all for fun and if something is said in jest and so noted it can lighten the day. Sarcasim and crudity can be saved for other places. This should go for all the forums in my opinion.

If the non conflict forum doesnt let you have writer's freedom then just dont click on it.

For me this subject is closed. 

The snow is coming down and ground is starting to cover. The dogs love it and I will have 16 feet to wipe off everytime they go and come back in. Have a good day everyone.


----------



## Lee H Sternberg

vicki dickey said:


> Quote "What you also do is shield yourself from the possibility that someone is going to tell it to you straight which may not necessarily involve a personal attack but words that may present a strongly conflicting point of view. "
> 
> In asking a question or asking for help I am not presenting a point of view so I do not see why a personal attack is necessary nor do I see why the answer cant be told to me "straight". If I am doing something incorrect with the dog and the writer feels they have to attack my thinking or my actions it can be worded in a constructive manner verses an attack mode and save a lot of threads.
> 
> In short I think questions should be answered in an informative manner without taking cheap shots at the people who asked them or the other people who answered them. I am all for fun and if something is said in jest and so noted it can lighten the day. Sarcasim and crudity can be saved for other places. This should go for all the forums in my opinion.
> 
> If the non conflict forum doesnt let you have writer's freedom then just dont click on it.
> 
> For me this subject is closed.
> 
> The snow is coming down and ground is starting to cover. The dogs love it and I will have 16 feet to wipe off everytime they go and come back in. Have a good day everyone.


KUMBAYA Peace be with you!


----------



## susan tuck

Just so we all understand each other here are the rules to the conflict free zone:

*Conflict-Free Discussion* Due to the number of complaints about peoples conduct on this forum, and how this discourages people from posting questions, we have now added a Conflict Free zone.* This means that ANYONE that posts anything insulting, demeaning or ridiculing, will immediately be denied access to this section permanently. *There is no appeals process.

It's very clear you can criticize in this section, you just can't be a rude asshole about it. So that's what your whining about? The fact that you have to be civil and can't act like a jerk to your hearts content? What - is your creativity stifled? Give me a break.


Wow. :lol::lol::lol:


----------



## Ariel Peldunas

susan tuck said:


> Just so we all understand each other here are the rules to the conflict free zone:
> 
> *Conflict-Free Discussion* Due to the number of complaints about peoples conduct on this forum, and how this discourages people from posting questions, we have now added a Conflict Free zone.* This means that ANYONE that posts anything insulting, demeaning or ridiculing, will immediately be denied access to this section permanently. *There is no appeals process.
> 
> It's very clear you can criticize in this section, you just can't be a rude asshole about it. So that's what your whining about? The fact that you have to be civil and can't act like a jerk to your hearts content? What - is your creativity stifled? Give me a break.
> 
> 
> Wow. :lol::lol::lol:


 
=D> (That was supposed to be the applause smiley, but it didn't work. Also tried to insert the FB "Like" picture and that didn't work either. Guess I'll just stick to training dogs instead of trying to be technologically savvy)


----------



## Kadi Thingvall

susan tuck said:


> It's very clear you can criticize in this section, you just can't be a rude asshole about it. So that's what your whining about? The fact that you have to be civil and can't act like a jerk to your hearts content? What - is your creativity stifled? Give me a break.
> 
> 
> Wow. :lol::lol::lol:


+1 

I rarely start a post in the conflict free section, actually I don't know that I ever have, but I can understand people wanting to just get an answer to their question, even if someone disagrees with them, without being called a fuktard, told they shouldn't own a dog, etc etc. Sometimes it's not worth wading through all the crap in a thread just to find the few posts worth reading, that section of the forum removes the crap.


----------



## Don Turnipseed

> Originally Posted by vicki dickey
> SO when you use the non conlict forum you avoid this type of response directed at you when all you wanted was some dog advice not a personal attack.


Not entirely true Vicki. I tried a couple of post there just for a dog discussion rather than bull shit. They were taken down and I was told not to post in that forum basically. Why, because if the rules were followed, a good many here would have been denied access to that forum. I even reposted the posts and was given a pretty clear warning.


----------



## Nicole Stark

It occurred to me that often times when there's a fight or conflict of sort that rarely what's being talked about is what the true issue relates to. I'm thinking Lee wants to see a shift from some of the touchy feely pet related discussions and it just so happens that one of those more recent ones ended up in the No Conflict Zone. JMO. 

My solution to that? Contribute where I can and put users who generate discussion I don't feel is appropriate for this forum on IGNORE. Not ideal but it does allow me to control what I read as I can filter what I'm not interested in.


----------



## Chris McDonald

vicki dickey said:


> I just returned form an AKC trial this weekend-Zak took a third place in Rally Excellant B and earned his RE title-yeah!!... but back to this. I found out my thread on the non conflict forum concerning my "connection" problem with Indy left Lee unable to respond as he would like. Well here I am Lee let me have it I can take it.
> I also find out that Chris thinks I am the Hallmark card writer and I will take that as a compliment so thank you Chris. In my defense I see no reason to be mean, sarcastic or unkind to people I do not know and have only read a few sentences of their thoughts, or problems or ideas. I like to keep an open mind and not make a judgement on anyone I know little about A lot of people on this forum have a wealth of information to share on dogs and dog training and I am happy to be able to tap some of it. There are vets, trainers and people on here who have worked and dealt with many different breeds, dispostions, health,training problems and their solutions and I am sure all of us can use some help sometime. And I am sure all of this can be shared on here without rude comments or negativity. IF the non conflict forum is the place to find that help without the sass then its the forum that is most appealing to me. So I defend the non conflict forum. And to end this in my Hallmark Card tradition there are enough conflict between people in this world lets use this forum to show dog people are above all of that shit.


it was meant to be a bit funny. Keep writing I have the right to not read if I get to sick to my stomach


----------



## Lee H Sternberg

Chris McDonald said:


> it was meant to be a bit funny. Keep writing I have the right to not read if I get to sick to my stomach


It must have been the KUMBAYA that set them all off.:-({|=](*,)#-o:smile:


----------



## Lee H Sternberg

Ariel Peldunas said:


> =D> (That was supposed to be the applause smiley, but it didn't work. Also tried to insert the FB "Like" picture and that didn't work either. Guess I'll just stick to training dogs instead of trying to be technologically savvy)


The applause smiley doesn't work. Don't worry though. I will take my "bow" later.


----------



## Lee H Sternberg

susan tuck said:


> Just so we all understand each other here are the rules to the conflict free zone:
> 
> *Conflict-Free Discussion* Due to the number of complaints about peoples conduct on this forum, and how this discourages people from posting questions, we have now added a Conflict Free zone.* This means that ANYONE that posts anything insulting, demeaning or ridiculing, will immediately be denied access to this section permanently. *There is no appeals process.
> 
> It's very clear you can criticize in this section, you just can't be a rude asshole about it. So that's what your whining about? The fact that you have to be civil and can't act like a jerk to your hearts content? What - is your creativity stifled? Give me a break.
> 
> 
> Wow. :lol::lol::lol:


I thought insulting, demeaning or ridiculing was against the regs period. We are talking in circles. Why have a no conflict forum. We can all pull out our dictionaries but the connotation is don't get too tough on the sissies.](*,)


----------



## Connie Sutherland

Lee H Sternberg said:


> It must have been the KUMBAYA that set them all off.



In fact, looks like it shut down the board! Too much singing and hand-holding from coast to coast .....


----------



## Lee H Sternberg

Connie Sutherland said:


> In fact, looks like it shut down the board! Too much singing and hand-holding from coast to coast .....


I got a tad worried. I thought I got sent down the street, hat in hand, never to be heard from again.:grin:

I thought I might have to agitating people on the street instead of Susan.:lol:


----------



## Thomas Barriano

Connie Sutherland said:


> In fact, looks like it shut down the board! Too much singing and hand-holding from coast to coast .....


I was wondering what was going on. Looks like singing Kumbaya
kills the little electrons that keep the WDF running? ;-)


----------



## susan tuck

Lee H Sternberg said:


> I got a tad worried. I thought I got sent down the street, hat in hand, never to be heard from again.:grin:
> 
> I thought I might have to agitating people on the street instead of Susan.:lol:


Pretty much all of us thought we got sent on down the street!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!\\/


----------



## leslie cassian

No no, I've been good. I've kept my acid tongue in check, deleted my most vitriolic ravings and just quietly rolled my eyes at home. I miss Jeff. He was always good at saying what I was too chicken shit to post.


----------



## Lee H Sternberg

leslie cassian said:


> No no, I've been good. I've kept my acid tongue in check, deleted my most vitriolic ravings and just quietly rolled my eyes at home. I miss Jeff. He was always good at saying what I was too chicken shit to post.


Get a grip, Leslie. Send them to me. I will forward them to the everyone I know with


THE TESTICLES To Handle It.

Kumbaya Jeff baby!!!!

Maybe he is listening somewhere!

We miss you!!!


----------



## leslie cassian

No testicles here, but I can handle whatever the forum can dish about what I post or I don't post it. No threads of mine in the no-conflict forum.


----------



## vicki dickey

I wondered how me the Hallmark Card writer got dumped-I thought maybe because I wrote "shit" in one of my replies LOL. Glad to know I wasnt the only one.


----------



## Kadi Thingvall

Lee H Sternberg said:


> I thought insulting, demeaning or ridiculing was against the regs period.


Regs, no regs, I'm not sure what they say, but you seriously don't mean that insulting, demeaning and ridiculing doesn't happen here do you? It's not as bad as it used to be, but it still happens on a regular basis.


----------



## Lee H Sternberg

Kadi Thingvall said:


> Regs, no regs, I'm not sure what they say, but you seriously don't mean that insulting, demeaning and ridiculing doesn't happen here do you? It's not as bad as it used to be, but it still happens on a regular basis.


I think personal attacks should not be permitted. I thought I said that. I never said they don't happen here on occasion. That's one of the reasons threads get locked.


----------



## Connie Sutherland

Don Turnipseed said:


> Not entirely true Vicki.* I tried a couple of post there just for a dog discussion rather than bull shit. They were taken down and I was told not to post in that forum basically. *Why, because if the rules were followed, a good many here would have been denied access to that forum. I even reposted the posts and was given a pretty clear warning.


Don, what posts were these? I don't remember this (although I believe you completely; my memory is not perfect) and would like to know if these were topics that were being posted in "no conflict" for the reason that they were inflammatory, or attacks of some kind, or perhaps a topic that had been closed in another forum.

The comment that you reposted and were warned especially makes me wonder what the topics were.


ETA
And who knows, right? Maybe you are owed an apology.


----------



## Maren Bell Jones

I do remember all the folks who demanded Jeff be reinstated would say "if you don't like it, don't read it!" I would think the same applies to the conflict free forum? :-k


----------



## rick smith

excuse me sirs and mams, but since i know what it means now, WTF is this thread actually about ?????


----------



## Lee H Sternberg

rick smith said:


> excuse me sirs and mams, but since i know what it means now, WTF is this thread actually about ?????


It's about a beautiful song!:razz:


----------



## julie allen

Sing a long, rick.


----------



## Connie Sutherland

Lee H Sternberg said:


> It's about a beautiful song!



snort


:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Randy Allen

A beautiful sing-along song?

That must be something from Rage Against the Machine;
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1JSBhI_0at0

I'm more inclined toward this beautiful sing-along though:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rGaRtqrlGy8


----------



## maggie fraser

rick smith said:


> excuse me sirs and mams, but since i know what it means now, WTF is this thread actually about ?????


WTF knows ! :-k


----------



## Chris McDonald

Lee H Sternberg said:


> I think personal attacks should not be permitted. I thought I said that. I never said they don't happen here on occasion. That's one of the reasons threads get locked.


your so f-n stupid


----------



## Lee H Sternberg

Maren Bell Jones said:


> I do remember all the folks who demanded Jeff be reinstated would say "if you don't like it, don't read it!" I would think the same applies to the conflict free forum? :-k


That's a bit like the pot calling the kettle black isn't it, Maren?

I've watched you FLAME OUT on Don more times than I can remember. It's obvious that you don't care for him very much.

But somehow you can't resist jumping on his threads can you?:roll::-D


----------



## Maren Bell Jones

Not at all. I post all over the place. If people want to post on that section, that doesn't bother me any. And why should it bother anyone? If people want more interesting topics, make your own instead of whining about it. Or start your own forum. It's just an inconsistency with those that think there's a problem with the conflict free section who also earlier said if you don't like it, don't read it. And calling certain folks on their bullshit isn't flaming. :wink:


----------



## Lee H Sternberg

Maren Bell Jones said:


> Not at all. I post all over the place. If people want to post on that section, that doesn't bother me any. And why should it bother anyone? If people want more interesting topics, make your own instead of whining about it. Or start your own forum. It's just an inconsistency with those that think there's a problem with the conflict free section who also earlier said if you don't like it, don't read it. And calling certain folks on their bullshit isn't flaming. :wink:



You're responding to my interesting, amusing whining thread. It has 1253 hits, 71 posts and is 8 pages of BS long. 

You call your war with Don bullshit and some of it might be. The rest is flaming.


----------



## Maren Bell Jones

People can make whatever thread wherever they want. But some threads are constructive and some aren't. Whatever you want to call it, I have a low tolerance for BS. Especially when they don't otherwise contribute to the forum in any meaningful way besides post the same 10 photos over and over and some video of half awake puppies on pillows and barely chasing toys on flirt poles. There's others I don't agree with on everything, but they usually actually work their dogs, don't make completely unsubstantiated and outrageous claims, and actually contribute to meaningful discussions on here.


----------



## Don Turnipseed

Some go to the school yard or living room to train dogs for games and trying to bring out all these characteristics you think are hidden away in dogs.....I work my dogs a whole lot different....never found much of a use for a flirt pole or tying a pup back for frustration. In the end, won't matter much how I use a flirt pole....if they got what I want it will come out and the pups won't know the difference anyway. :grin:

4 1/2 week old pups









7 week old pups










14 week old pup









7 week old pup









20 week old pup









9 week old pup









9 week old pup


----------



## Chris McDonald

Maren Bell Jones said:


> People can make whatever thread wherever they want. But some threads are constructive and some aren't. Whatever you want to call it, I have a low tolerance for BS. Especially when they don't otherwise contribute to the forum in any meaningful way besides post the same 10 photos over and over and some video of half awake puppies on pillows and barely chasing toys on flirt poles. There's others I don't agree with on everything, but they usually actually work their dogs, don't make completely unsubstantiated and outrageous claims, and actually contribute to meaningful discussions on here.


You hypocrites make me laugh. You have a low tolerance for BS? Who is to say that what you rattle off isn’t BS? I have yet to see you post a video of anything that actually takes even the lowest amount of skills to accomplish but you rattle off and tell everyone how to work there dogs in things you have no clue about. You’re the poster lady for don’t believe what you read online. You have a website and a blog telling everyone how to take care of their dogs and who says you’re qualified to do so? You do, that’s about it. The internet is great


----------



## maggie fraser

That ^^^^^ is fkn blatant abuse of a damn good thread !!!! I just don't know.... I just don't know!


----------



## maggie fraser

You were a bit quick Chris ! :-x


----------



## Don Turnipseed

But dead on as usual!


----------



## Chris McDonald

maggie fraser said:


> That ^^^^^ is fkn blatant abuse of a damn good thread !!!! I just don't know.... I just don't know!


What the hell are you talking about?


----------



## Chris McDonald

Don Turnipseed said:


> But dead on as usual!


 
I would have said some nice stuff about you Don but I don’t want anybody else telling us we should get a room ever again :-#


----------



## maggie fraser

Chris McDonald said:


> What the hell are you talking about?


Give you a clue,,,, not your post !


----------



## Chris McDonald

maggie fraser said:


> Give you a clue,,,, not your post !


 
Ha, the jokes on you cause I still don’t know what you talking about 
And what are the little things pointing up mean?


----------



## Don Turnipseed

Connie Sutherland said:


> Don, what posts were these? I don't remember this (although I believe you completely; my memory is not perfect) and would like to know if these were topics that were being posted in "no conflict" for the reason that they were inflammatory, or attacks of some kind, or perhaps a topic that had been closed in another forum.
> 
> The comment that you reposted and were warned especially makes me wonder what the topics were.
> 
> 
> ETA
> And who knows, right? Maybe you are owed an apology.



No apology necessary Connie. I never make inflamatory posts. If you don't believe me, just ask Chris. :wink:


----------



## maggie fraser

Chris McDonald said:


> Ha, the jokes on you cause I still don’t know what you talking about
> And what are the little things pointing up mean?


The joke's on you cause I know what I;M talking about :-# :-x. The little things pointing up are suggesting the point of interest was the opposite of down. Hope that helps, failing that we can just forget about it and move along swiftly ?


----------



## Chris McDonald

:-k 
Ya, Ok lets move on. Good idea


----------



## maggie fraser

Chris McDonald said:


> :-k
> Ya, Ok lets move on. Good idea


Ya,,, is this the non conflict zone ? :-D


----------



## Chris McDonald

Don Turnipseed said:


> No apology necessary Connie. I never make inflamatory posts. If you don't believe me, just ask Chris. :wink:


 
Inflammatory? Don? That Connie is a mean person for saying that. That’s just rude. 
Especially in the non conflict place. I didn’t even know I was in the non conflict place till I read what Maggie said.


----------



## Thomas Barriano

Don Turnipseed said:


> ..I work my dogs a whole lot different....never found much of a use for a flirt pole or tying a pup back for frustration. In the end, won't matter much how I use a flirt pole....if they got what I want it will come out and the pups won't know the difference anyway. :grin:
> 
> Don,
> 
> If you "never found much use for a flirt pole" then WTF are
> you posting video of your feeble attempt to use one?


----------



## Connie Sutherland

Chris McDonald said:


> I didn’t even know I was in the non conflict place till I read what Maggie said.


Don't worry; you're not. This is the "conflict zone." :lol:


----------



## Chris McDonald

Thomas Barriano said:


> Don Turnipseed said:
> 
> 
> 
> ..I work my dogs a whole lot different....never found much of a use for a flirt pole or tying a pup back for frustration. In the end, won't matter much how I use a flirt pole....if they got what I want it will come out and the pups won't know the difference anyway. :grin:
> 
> Don,
> 
> If you "never found much use for a flirt pole" then WTF are
> you posting video of your feeble attempt to use one?
> 
> 
> 
> Thomas, ah this is the non conflict zone! And whats wrong with posting a video of him using one even if he don’t find a use? Ill take any video anyone has to offer to watch?
Click to expand...


----------



## maggie fraser

Chris McDonald said:


> Thomas Barriano said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thomas, ah this is the non conflict zone! And whats wrong with posting a video of him using one even if he don’t find a use? Ill take any video anyone has to offer to watch?
> 
> 
> 
> Tricked ya Chris,,,, this is the lounge,, and I thought you pair were banned from here. Connie ?? Badges ??
Click to expand...


----------



## Connie Sutherland

maggie fraser said:


> Connie ?? Badges ??



Is this where I say http://www.rudebadmood.com/badges/badges1.wav ?


----------



## maggie fraser

Connie Sutherland said:


> Is this where I say http://www.rudebadmood.com/badges/badges1.wav ?


LMAO :lol::lol::lol:


----------



## Thomas Barriano

Connie Sutherland said:


> Is this where I say http://www.rudebadmood.com/badges/badges1.wav ?


The quote is better with the visual

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nsdZKCh6RsU
or
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-lj056ao6GE&feature=fvwrel


----------



## maggie fraser

We want Stinkin Badges!!!! ROFL


----------



## Connie Sutherland

Thomas Barriano said:


> The quote is better with the visual
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nsdZKCh6RsU
> or
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-lj056ao6GE&feature=fvwrel



I have been smiling ever since the first "badges" post, thinking about _Blazing Saddles_ and how many excellent lines and scenes it has. That move and _Young Frankenstein_ (Fronk-en-shteen!) both make me laugh no matter how many times I watch them .....


----------



## Don Turnipseed

Chris McDonald said:


> Thomas Barriano said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thomas, ah this is the non conflict zone! And whats wrong with posting a video of him using one even if he don’t find a use? Ill take any video anyone has to offer to watch?
> 
> 
> 
> Yeh, yeh! Maybe Thomas will show his pups doing something real like the pics I posted eh Chris? Probably afraid he will crush their drive. LMAO Be nice for Thomas to do something besides talk.
Click to expand...


----------



## Chris McDonald

maggie fraser said:


> Chris McDonald said:
> 
> 
> 
> Tricked ya Chris,,,, this is the lounge,, and I thought you pair were banned from here. Connie ?? Badges ??
> 
> 
> 
> Tricking the slow guy is just mean
Click to expand...


----------



## Chris McDonald

Don Turnipseed said:


> Chris McDonald said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yeh, yeh! Maybe Thomas will show his pups doing something real like the pics I posted eh Chris? Probably afraid he will crush their drive. LMAO Be nice for Thomas to do something besides talk.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There are quotes of Thomas on this thread and different threads starting years ago telling everyone how to do it. In some cases he is hiding behind different names, makes me wonder if Thomas is his real name. But I think there are a few who say they met a Thomas on here. Yes, I do think it would be nice for some of these people who tell everyone how to do things to show some proof of them doing something. On one of the other threads he is showing how little he knows about hunting dogs not chasing game because you don’t know how to work a fishing pole with something fuzzy on it?
> 
> I wish he would post that video of him and is dog at some competition. It was ugley but I’ll give him credit for posting it. If I knew how to or cared enough id try and find it on here somehow. I mean Thomas has been spewing on line for years on how to do things. He must have hours of spectacular video. I would just like to see a bit of it so I can learn something.
Click to expand...


----------



## Thomas Barriano

Don Turnipseed said:


> Chris McDonald said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yeh, yeh! Maybe Thomas will show his pups doing something real like the pics I posted eh Chris? Probably afraid he will crush their drive. LMAO Be nice for Thomas to do something besides talk.
> 
> 
> 
> Don,
> 
> I've posted video of my Dutchie earning the 1st leg of his MR 1 and Lisa B posted a club training video that included my Dober Girl
> doing a couple of face attacks with whistle recalls. Sorry I don't have any video of my dogs laying on the couch or using my balls as a launching pad while they jump out the car window
Click to expand...


----------



## Thomas Barriano

Chris McDonald said:


> Don Turnipseed said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There are quotes of Thomas on this thread and different threads starting years ago telling everyone how to do it. In some cases he is hiding behind different names, makes me wonder if Thomas is his real name. But I think there are a few who say they met a Thomas on here. Yes, I do think it would be nice for some of these people who tell everyone how to do things to show some proof of them doing something. On one of the other threads he is showing how little he knows about hunting dogs not chasing game because you don’t know how to work a fishing pole with something fuzzy on it?
> 
> I wish he would post that video of him and is dog at some competition. It was ugley but I’ll give him credit for posting it. If I knew how to or cared enough id try and find it on here somehow. I mean Thomas has been spewing on line for years on how to do things. He must have hours of spectacular video. I would just like to see a bit of it so I can learn something.
> 
> 
> 
> Chris,
> 
> There has never been a post by me on this or any other forum that was signed with any other name but Thomas Barriano.
> If you want to verify my identity look up the UScA SchH III club. I'm listed there twice.
> I've trialed often enough where I know what to look for. Besides I'm interested in helping people that actually trial and show their dogs. NOT trolls who think playing GI Joe with some kids dressed in "bite suits" made of moving company
> packing blankets is "training" LMAO
> IF you were actually capable of learning anything you would
> have moved on from BAAAden years ago. Are you sure you're not Cath Amodeo?
Click to expand...


----------



## Chris McDonald

One day ill find those posts of your AKA for you


----------



## Thomas Barriano

Chris McDonald said:


> One day ill find those posts of your AKA for you


No you wouldn't Chris......because they don't exist


----------



## Maren Bell Jones

Chris McDonald said:


> You hypocrites make me laugh. You have a low tolerance for BS? Who is to say that what you rattle off isn’t BS? I have yet to see you post a video of anything that actually takes even the lowest amount of skills to accomplish but you rattle off and tell everyone how to work there dogs in things you have no clue about. You’re the poster lady for don’t believe what you read online. You have a website and a blog telling everyone how to take care of their dogs and who says you’re qualified to do so? You do, that’s about it. The internet is great


11 years of post high school education and being involved in working dogs for about 6 years (and pet dogs just about my whole life) is a good start. I'm not always successful, but yes, I do step out on the trial field from time to time to test my training as well. Which is why even though I disagreed with Jeff on different matters, I do respect he does actually train and trial his dogs, unlike the backyard champions and internet experts. 

Yep, I've also posted videos of my dogs as well. Including the Malinois/husky pup on a flirt pole who actually chases the toy with good enthusiasm and hangs on more than limp fish on a line. Your own pup needs better work, Chris. Just a hair more pressure and he'd come off the sleeve with as stressed as he was. But of course Don liked what he saw because all he saw was growling and because he has no idea what he's looking at.


----------



## Lynda Myers

Don Turnipseed said:


> Son goes to his father one day, very serious, and asks, "Dad, who did I get my intelligence from, you or mom?" Dad looks at his son and said, "Son, you must have gotten it from your mom because I still have mine!"


:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen: That was a good one Don!


----------



## Lee H Sternberg

Happy Days are here again.

I can just feel the conflict developing and jumping right out of the computer screen.

Standby - Flaming starts soon.

These dudes know what conflicted is all about.#-o:-D


----------



## Thomas H. Elliott

Hey what about those Yankees? 

I have never laughed so much in all my life. Y'all can be the best, number one know it alls hands down...you win. It really does not matter to me....na na na na naaana


----------



## David Frost

Thomas H. Elliott said:


> Hey what about those Yankees?
> 
> I have never laughed so much in all my life. Y'all can be the best, number one know it alls hands down...you win. It really does not matter to me....na na na na naaana



Well, in my area, we're glad when they visit and spend money. We're just not happy when they decide to stay.

DFrost


----------



## Harry Keely

Thomas H. Elliott said:


> Hey what about those Yankees?
> 
> I have never laughed so much in all my life. Y'all can be the best, number one know it alls hands down...you win. It really does not matter to me....na na na na naaana


Dont be hater that NY teams rule the roost :twisted::lol::lol::lol:, Rangers are do up next baby after spanking boston last night 3 - 0


----------



## Harry Keely

Thomas H. Elliott said:


> Hey what about those Yankees?
> 
> I have never laughed so much in all my life. Y'all can be the best, number one know it alls hands down...you win. It really does not matter to me....na na na na naaana





David Frost said:


> Well, in my area, we're glad when they visit and spend money. We're just not happy when they decide to stay.
> 
> DFrost


Hey David you will appreciate this one hahaha

3 classifications of yankees:

1. Yankee comes and spends time and money and leaves

2. Dam yankee comes and stays and makes your economy worth while
( I am this one, by the way#-o, I really wanted to be the third one )

3. ****ing Dam Yankee, comes and stays finds him a hot southern bell, a knocks her up and marries her and pisses off daddy and mommy and the rest of the south that still cant except the fact they got there ass kicked and thinks someday the south might rise again, so instead flys the rebel flag to make themselves feel better. HAHAHAHA

Oh yea this is the funniest of all southern things, when they tell you bless your heart its there way of saying go to hell and go F yourself, got love it hahahahahaha. I'm a oppurtunist I like ya for who you are and not where ya from some folks already know this about me


----------



## Harry Keely

Oh yea heres the other kicker, if the south doesnt want us, then tell the southern builders to stop buying farm land, and the farmers to stop selling it and make it to easy for us to come to the south](*,), all your problems would of been solved but like the root of evil for dogs is like the root of evil of all which is the color GREEN. So wouldve, shouldve but didnt, oh well to late.O


----------



## Chris McDonald

Thomas Barriano said:


> No you wouldn't Chris......because they don't exist


 
Sting369 sound familiar to you? In all fairness that board allows for the use of other names although many use their real. 
Do I need to spend another ten minutes on the subject to prove further?


----------



## Thomas Barriano

Chris McDonald said:


> Sting369 sound familiar to you? In all fairness that board allows for the use of other names although many use their real.
> Do I need to spend another ten minutes on the subject to prove further?


Nice try Chris....but I have no idea who Sting369 is or what Board you are talking about. What board is it?


----------



## Chris McDonald

Maren Bell Jones said:


> 11 years of post high school education and being involved in working dogs for about 6 years (and pet dogs just about my whole life) is a good start. I'm not always successful, but yes, I do step out on the trial field from time to time to test my training as well. Which is why even though I disagreed with Jeff on different matters, I do respect he does actually train and trial his dogs, unlike the backyard champions and internet experts.
> 
> Yep, I've also posted videos of my dogs as well. Including the Malinois/husky pup on a flirt pole who actually chases the toy with good enthusiasm and hangs on more than limp fish on a line. Your own pup needs better work, Chris. Just a hair more pressure and he'd come off the sleeve with as stressed as he was. But of course Don liked what he saw because all he saw was growling and because he has no idea what he's looking at.


For some reason some people think as school and its related training as real world experience. From what you have let everyone know on this site it seems as if you decided to just get out of school with the minimum requirements needed and open your own “mobile” practice? So you will just plan on going and practicing with your limited knowledge and writing blogs with limited experience. From what I have seen from human doctors if they are any good and came from good schools they have a list of places that are trying to recruit them. I know this because I have some friends who have the problem of head hunters continually contacting them. Even though these people went to top schools they did not consider themselves experienced enough to open there own practice till they had several years working alongside more experienced people in their fields. 
 Iv found the same to be true for some of the vets I know but with the pay scale being about 1/8 to 1/10. So I am thinking the reduced pay is causing more Vets to try and do their own things prior to having the experience needed. What do you think would make you a better vet in 5 years? If you spent the next five years working with a team of vets at a busy hospital or if you spent the next five years driving around giving checkups and putting dogs to sleep? …. keep blogging! 

Regarding the pup, regardless what you think I have no problems with a dog experiencing a bit of stress, a bit of stress can be a good thing and even if a dog does turn tail and run as all dogs can, should and do at sometime is part of the learning experience, JMO. So far you’re the only one who has had anything negative to say regarding the pup. I have gotten about a dozen emails and PMs from here and the youtube page with nothing but compliments from people with much greater experience than you and your fishing pole. The truth is there smarter than you as to being dragged into this pissing match.


----------



## julie allen

Harry Keely said:


> Hey David you will appreciate this one hahaha
> 
> 3 classifications of yankees:
> 
> 1. Yankee comes and spends time and money and leaves
> 
> 2. Dam yankee comes and stays and makes your economy worth while
> ( I am this one, by the way#-o, I really wanted to be the third one )
> 
> 3. ****ing Dam Yankee, comes and stays finds him a hot southern bell, a knocks her up and marries her and pisses off I have sold and mommy and the rest of the south that still cant except the fact they got there ass kicked and thinks someday the south might rise again, so instead flys the rebel flag to make themselves feel better. HAHAHAHA
> 
> Oh yea this is the funniest of all southern things, when they tell you bless your heart its there way of saying go to hell and go F yourself, got love it hahahahahaha. I'm a oppurtunist I like ya for who you are and not where ya from some folks already know this about me


I have sold two farms to Yankees, made a nice profit . 

Bless his heart, is another way of calling someone a fuktard, politely of course!


----------



## Thomas Barriano

Chris McDonald said:


> Sting369 sound familiar to you? In all fairness that board allows for the use of other names although many use their real.
> Do I need to spend another ten minutes on the subject to prove further?


I googled Sting369 and found some posts on the PDB and a Twitter page
http://twitter.com/Sting369
Sorry I'm not Mahmoud Omara You have a vivid imagination Chris ROTFLMAO


----------



## Harry Keely

julie allen said:


> I have sold two farms to Yankees, made a nice profit .
> 
> Bless his heart, is another way of calling someone a fuktard, politely of course!


I bet you have, more power to ya, I dont got a problem with you selling farms, you make lifes for people like me easy, so thanks on behalf of all the YANKEES out there. I have a friend here he owns a good part of fram land or co owns as well, older older fella has always been in the south, I call him Mr. Robert and we get along fine, I know his kids as well there my age, and he has made tons and tons of money, I dont blame him hes getting old and he knows the kids are gong to do it if he doesnt so he does and sets up funds for college for the grand kids and what not. Hes a mans man in my eyes, wish my grand parents would of hooked me up like that.

I wish I had a camera for the first time I told somebody to go you know what themselves after saying it back to them in Yankess terms, PRICELESS HAHAHA. It was so beautiful O:evil: all in one.


----------



## julie allen

Harry Keely said:


> I bet you have, more power to ya, I dont got a problem with you selling farms, you make lifes for people like me easy, so thanks on behalf of all the YANKEES out there. I have a friend here he owns a good part of fram land or co owns as well, older older fella has always been in the south, I call him Mr. Robert and we get along fine, I know his kids as well there my age, and he has made tons and tons of money, I dont blame him hes getting old and he knows the kids are gong to do it if he doesnt so he does and sets up funds for college for the grand kids and what not. Hes a mans man in my eyes, wish my grand parents would of hooked me up like that.u
> 
> I wish I had a camera for the first time I told somebody to go you know what themselves after saying it back to them in Yankess terms, PRICELESS HAHAHA. It was so beautiful O:evil: all in one.


Lol I bet. I was born in Chicago, but don't tell. I get a kick out of the differences, all my family is either up north or in California.


----------



## Maren Bell Jones

Chris McDonald said:


> The truth is *there* smarter than you as to being dragged into this pissing match. [/FONT][/SIZE]


Your post in a nutshell. Or should I have said "you're." :-k

Chris, a quarter of my graduating class did not have a job offer on graduation, compared to just 5 years ago when the average new grad got 2-3 job offers. The market for vets is not the same as it is for physicians as pets are a luxury to most, which is a big problem in a down economy. 

http://news.vin.com/VINNews.aspx?articleId=18590

Quite a few others took a private practice internship, despite the fact that many of them are not always good learning experiences and pay only about 20K a year, because they could not find anything else. Others took jobs at corporate practice like Banfield where it's extremely profit driven and they basically have you do cookbook medicine and tell you how to think. No thanks. I did have a job offer in a mostly reproductive practice, but it fell through when the clinic wasn't going to be built in time. I have heard the clinic will now be ready in a few months, so I could reapply if I wanted and it's in a part of the country I'd really like to live in. But I am really enjoying what I am doing now, which is actually pretty comparable to general practice as I do more than give vaccines and euthanize pets. I have a pretty large group of mentors that help me out when needed and I am not afraid to refer. I am really enjoying what I do as it fits in really well with my special interests of nutrition, rehab, pain management, and holistic medicine. I'm getting great business experience for when I want to open a larger practice after I finish a residency in a few years. I'm happy, my clients are happy, so what's it to you how I practice? If you don't want to be my client, doesn't bother me in the slightest.


----------



## Lee H Sternberg

Hey Maren - Maybe Chris can bring that useless mut of his to you to euthanize.\\/



















JOKING!


----------



## Thomas Barriano

Lee H Sternberg said:


> Hey Maren - Maybe Chris can bring that useless mut of his to you to euthanize.\\/
> 
> 
> Or maybe the useless mutt can bring Chris for a neuter?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JOKING!


----------



## Lee H Sternberg

Or neuter the mutt and euthanize Chris


----------



## Thomas Barriano

Lee H Sternberg said:


> Or neuter the mutt and euthanize Chris


Who'd promote Mike "the DogMan" Mc CONnery and BAAAAAAden K9 then?


----------



## Chris McDonald

Thomas Barriano said:


> Nice try Chris....but I have no idea who Sting369 is or what Board you are talking about. What board is it?


 
When I get time I will connect the dots for you


----------



## Chris McDonald

Ha, you can skip the little “joking” tag with me. I a can take it… sorta


----------



## Chris McDonald

Lee H Sternberg said:


> Or neuter the mutt and euthanize Chris


 
Due to a nerve issue the pup cant drive yet, you have to listen real close to the pup taking a bite and you will understand why he cant yet drive me to the vet, so he would need someone to make house calls


----------



## Chris McDonald

Maren Bell Jones said:


> Your post in a nutshell. Or should I have said "you're." :-k
> 
> Chris, a quarter of my graduating class did not have a job offer on graduation, compared to just 5 years ago when the average new grad got 2-3 job offers. The market for vets is not the same as it is for physicians as pets are a luxury to most, which is a big problem in a down economy.
> 
> http://news.vin.com/VINNews.aspx?articleId=18590
> 
> Quite a few others took a private practice internship, despite the fact that many of them are not always good learning experiences and pay only about 20K a year, because they could not find anything else. Others took jobs at corporate practice like Banfield where it's extremely profit driven and they basically have you do cookbook medicine and tell you how to think. No thanks. I did have a job offer in a mostly reproductive practice, but it fell through when the clinic wasn't going to be built in time. I have heard the clinic will now be ready in a few months, so I could reapply if I wanted and it's in a part of the country I'd really like to live in. But I am really enjoying what I am doing now, which is actually pretty comparable to general practice as I do more than give vaccines and euthanize pets. I have a pretty large group of mentors that help me out when needed and I am not afraid to refer. I am really enjoying what I do as it fits in really well with my special interests of nutrition, rehab, pain management, and holistic medicine. I'm getting great business experience for when I want to open a larger practice after I finish a residency in a few years. I'm happy, my clients are happy, so what's it to you how I practice? If you don't want to be my client, doesn't bother me in the slightest.


 



I will bet the top achievers in your class had several good job offers. You know… the ones not wasting time posting online. 
I know how you like to think you know it all and are a bright person but when I take into account the amount of effort vs the cost vs the possible income of your decision making regarding your future I don’t see much. So then I take that into consideration when you are giving free advice online regarding the value of the advice. Im not saying it’s the right way to do things. But when I am looking for advice I not only look at the experience in the field/office of the person who is giving me the advice but there overall life decision making as well. 
And its real easy to be comparing yourself to everyone else in your industry when its down. Somewhere, someplace there is someone banging it out in your industry and they aint posting excuses online. There is always the exception. Lee will sing you a song if you would like. 
But then there is the thought….. as long as your happy. Or at least can keep pretending to be is all that matters


----------



## Chris McDonald

Thomas Barriano said:


> Who'd promote Mike "the DogMan" Mc CONnery and BAAAAAAden K9 then?


 
I really aint promoting anything but a different way of looking at things. I very rarely even mention the name. The few times I recently have is only to say they had a show or something coming out. In the past I spent my time looking at fields filled with guys like you. It wasn’t to impressive. What you do is no different than bowling 

Thomas Please post a link to one of your tv shows? 

http://livelymedia.ca/shows_and_productions/4/51/


----------



## Skip Morgart

julie allen said:


> I have sold two farms to Yankees, made a nice profit .
> 
> Bless his heart, is another way of calling someone a fuktard, politely of course!


Wasn't "Bless his heart" one of Barney Fife's sayings whenever he got drunk? Or maybe it was just that one Mayberry episode where he got hammered. Good episode.


----------



## Maren Bell Jones

Anybody who knows me knows I don't think I know it all. If I did, I wouldn't be here in the first place. Why should I, if I know it all? 

The top people in my class went to university internships so they could do residencies in surgery, neurology, emergency/critical care, and so on. I have no interest in any of those. I love clinical nutrition the most and I don't need an internship to apply for that residency program. I also really enjoyed teaching in grad school and want to teach vet students. The best professors I had in vet school worked in and owned private general practices. They were the most practical, not the ones who did their university internship and residency and never left the ivory tower where clients always have a lot of money instead of being in the trenches of general private practice. I also want to own a specialty hospital in a few years focusing on working and performance dogs. It would be almost overwhelming trying to balance learning the business side and the medical side all at once. So this has actually been really helpful learning the business side without having to hire lots of staff, build/own/lease a building, or buy expensive equipment. This business experience now will carry over when I own a facility a few years down the road. You don't typically get this sort of experience as an associate vet so I will be much more comfortable with the process later on.

The reason I'm on here is networking and to learn about different venues that I don't participate in so I can better serve working dog owners and handlers and their dogs. People ask health related questions and I can help answer them or at least steer them in the right direction. I can ask training questions or read threads where I don't have experience in so I can learn more. It's a give and take. 

So why are you on here, Chris? What do you add to the forum experience?


----------



## Peter Cavallaro

Everyone just take a big toke on some wacky weed and chill the F' out.


----------



## Lee H Sternberg

Maren - I hope when you do get your own office, one of the background music (also known as elevator music) songs is KUMBAYA!:razz:














Still JOKING!


----------



## Chris McDonald

Im on here just to confirm my thought that people like you and Thomas are doing it all wrong and I confirmed that. And im not adding anything to the forum so feel free to take a vote and kick me off. [-o<


----------



## Lee H Sternberg

Peter Cavallaro said:


> Everyone just take a big toke on some wacky weed and chill the F' out.


Hey Dude how ya doing. I would have asked before but they kick my ass when I get on that KUMBAYA NO CONFLICT forum.


----------



## Chris McDonald

Maren Bell Jones said:


> Anybody who knows me knows I don't think I know it all. If I did, I wouldn't be here in the first place. Why should I, if I know it all?
> 
> The top people in my class went to university internships so they could do residencies in surgery, neurology, emergency/critical care, and so on. I have no interest in any of those. I love clinical nutrition the most and I don't need an internship to apply for that residency program. I also really enjoyed teaching in grad school and want to teach vet students. The best professors I had in vet school worked in and owned private general practices. They were the most practical, not the ones who did their university internship and residency and never left the ivory tower where clients always have a lot of money instead of being in the trenches of general private practice. I also want to own a specialty hospital in a few years focusing on working and performance dogs. It would be almost overwhelming trying to balance learning the business side and the medical side all at once. So this has actually been really helpful learning the business side without having to hire lots of staff, build/own/lease a building, or buy expensive equipment. This business experience now will carry over when I own a facility a few years down the road. You don't typically get this sort of experience as an associate vet so I will be much more comfortable with the process later on.
> 
> The reason I'm on here is networking and to learn about different venues that I don't participate in so I can better serve working dog owners and handlers and their dogs. People ask health related questions and I can help answer them or at least steer them in the right direction. I can ask training questions or read threads where I don't have experience in so I can learn more. It's a give and take.
> 
> 
> Good luck to you… seriously


----------



## Lee H Sternberg

Chris McDonald said:


> Im on here just to confirm my thought that people like you and Thomas are doing it all wrong and I confirmed that. And im not adding anything to the forum so feel free to take a vote and kick me off. [-o<



They prefer real slow euthanizing.\\/


----------



## Chris McDonald

Lee H Sternberg said:


> They prefer real slow euthanizing.\\/


Ha, Will it feel good?


----------



## Peter Cavallaro

Lee H Sternberg said:


> Hey Dude how ya doing. I would have asked before but they kick my ass when I get on that KUMBAYA NO CONFLICT forum.


 Hi Lee, i'm doing good, got my brain un-F'cked a bit and more normal now. How you doin bro, in good health I am hoping.

yeah no conflict zone........lol 

So whats up Chris's butt of late? seems a bit testy.


Lol


----------



## Lee H Sternberg

Peter Cavallaro said:


> Hi Lee, i'm doing good, got my brain un-F'cked a bit and more normal now. How you doin bro, in good health I am hoping.
> 
> yeah no conflict zone........lol
> 
> So whats up Chris's butt of late? seems a bit testy.
> 
> 
> Lol


Chris will be fine. That's what happens to people when exposed to to many no conflict threads. When they finally break free they go totally off the fuking chart!#-o](*,)


----------



## Peter Cavallaro

OK got it. let that be a warning to all ye who tread here.


----------



## Chris McDonald

Its ok I been listening and singing KUMBAYA. Man I feel like making a Hallmark card.


----------



## Ariel Peldunas

Chris McDonald said:


> Im on here just to confirm my thought that people like you and Thomas are doing it all wrong and I confirmed that. And im not adding anything to the forum so feel free to take a vote and kick me off. [-o<


Do you believe there is any merit to the way other people do things or do you believe your way is the only right way? I'm not saying you are doing things all wrong or that Maren and Thomas are doing things completely correctly, but many of their observations are on point. I think before you drink too much of the Kool-Aid you've been drinking, you should try to be objective and take a look at some of the other ways that are out there. I don't agree with a lot of the things you say and believe, but you actually seem to have a passion for working your dogs and I assume people with that passion want to do things as best they can.

Being as objective as possible, I see a lot of holes in how you train and work your dogs and the methods you subscribe to. The dogs might perform alright as long as the context is the same, but if you make things more realistic, I don't feel the dogs would be prepared. The agility seems like it would hold up. The tracking might hold up, but I'd like to see how well your dogs follow an aged track that doesn't follow an established path and traverses a variety of terrains. The biggest shortcoming I see is in the bite work. The suits your decoys are wearing don't do anything to encourage proper bite technique. I know you don't believe in full, calm grips, but that aside, the dogs aren't even learning to search for the man beneath the material. I have a feeling your dogs would be the type to tear the clothing off someone but fail to inflict any real pain compliance. Additionally, your decoys have little presence and put little pressure on the dogs. When I saw them inadvertently put pressure on the dogs, the dogs couldn't handle it. How well do you think these dogs would fare in a real deployment?

I know you're convinced that your way is the best and only way to do things. I threw it out there once before, but why don't you come out to Mike's place and spend a few days training with us. We won't try to sell you on anything or blow smoke up your ass. But we can do some tracking, some bite work, some detection if you'd like. You can see for yourself the differences in how the dogs perform and decide if your way is still the best. Not saying the way we do things here is the best, but it might give you a different perspective. I'll show you how my sport dog tracks and does some non-sport scenarios. We can work some of the young dogs. Whatever. I have just always felt seeing how other people do things is the best way to learn something new.


----------



## Chris McDonald

I got to go for now, but no I certainly don’t think the way I am learning I the only way. And I might take you up on the invite someday soon. Not convinced the way I am learning is the best way. I am convinced that the way I am learning is a lot better way than Thomas or Maren can teach. 
Many things in your comments show me how little if anything you really know about the way I am learning. Kinda adds to the fun of you wanting to know more so bad.

Got to go


----------



## Ariel Peldunas

Chris McDonald said:


> Many things in your comments show me how little if anything you really know about the way I am learning.


I would certainly be interested to see your dogs in person and let their training and performance do the talking. Contrary to what it may seem, I am actually open-minded and willing to admit when I see something being done well or better than I've been doing it.


----------



## vicki dickey

Chris McDonald said:


> Its ok I been listening and singing KUMBAYA. Man I feel like making a Hallmark card.


Chris stay out of my territory-I am the only Hallmark card writer.:grin:


----------



## Skip Morgart

vicki dickey said:


> Chris stay out of my territory-I am the only Hallmark card writer.:grin:


Your signature on the card alone would sell a few during national sex week.


----------



## Thomas Barriano

Chris McDonald said:


> ]Thomas Please post a link to one of your tv shows?QUOTE]
> 
> 
> Chris,
> 
> Bull Shit and nonsense on TV is still Bull Shit and nonsense


----------



## Thomas Barriano

Chris McDonald said:


> When I get time I will connect the dots for you


Silly little Chrissy. There are NO dots to connect. I googled the user name and it's some Egyptian dude. If you're going to make "allegations" at least try to make the allegations plausible.


----------



## Chris McDonald

vicki dickey said:


> Chris stay out of my territory-I am the only Hallmark card writer.:grin:


:razz:


----------



## vicki dickey

Skip Morgart said:


> Your signature on the card alone would sell a few during national sex week.


 Too funny and too true.


----------

